# Why this thread is important to me.



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

This section did help me out alot when my rat had an accidental litter. Thanks to this forum my babies got extra good care and are very healthy. I think getting rid of ths forum will just plain and simply be cutting off many ppls information too what to do if accidents occur. 

Alot of rat owners want to breed..... Breeding isnt bad if u learn from a successful breeder. If rats werent bread purposefully we wouldnt have any of these faithful companions. DO NOT BY ANY TERMS BREED UNDER THE AGE OF 18 PREFERED OVER 30 IN MOST CASES... People need this thread to learn about what to do if accidental pregnancies happen. Turning the cheek isnt going to fix the problem. After someone goes through one pregnancy and litter they wont think its a hobby or joke anymore...


Breeding rats is very serious but so is ignoring accidents. Accidents happen due to stupidity. No offense to anyone but female rats and male rats over the age of 5weeks shouldnt play together. (THEY CAN SCREW QUITE FAST) there is no stopping 2 rats from screwing if they PLAY TOGETHER. DO NOT BY ANY MEANS PUT 2 RATS OF OPPOSITE SEX TOGETHER. 

If you want more rats get the items needed for it and talk to a breeder about getting a few more. Dont try to breed them urself. Breeding sounds very easy but its not a walk in any park trust me. 


Please keep this thread about pregnancies/breeding its very much needed in the world of rat owners. I wouldnt want to worry every night that my momma rat is gonna die or that the babies will be unhealthy. Having this thread can help ACCIDENTAL LITTERS. 


Thanks for reading this long message -Josh


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

amen.

this forum is not here to encourage breeding of rats. in fact, every board on this thread is interrogated about the circumstances that resulted in a pregnancy, and if intentional breeding was the reason, every such board on this thread gets it's fair share of criticism.

this thread is definitely important to those who buy a petstore rat and find it's pregnant (it's happened millions of times!), etc. don't get rid of it! i wish i had had a thread like this when i babysat my first litter of rats like 10 years ago. i was like 10 years old and the class rat cage went home with me over winter break. a runt in the litter was being pushed away from mom's milk so i fed him cheese and fruit loops for 2 weeks! how is that possibly healthy!? if i had known i would have gotten him esbilac and baby formula, avocadoes and lab blocks. he didn't have to die!

nowhere on this thread is breeding encouraged in any way. hopefully new members can see that.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

please do not worry, for exactly the reasons mentioned this section will not be abolished. the stance of this forum is that of not breeding unless you are a reputable breeder or are training under one. but we are not going to turn our backs on true mistakes or surprises.

this section is not only for the discussion of current mistakes or surprises however. sometimes, we see discussions on the general issues without a breeding actually taking place. it is also a place to discuss our own past experiences with litters and with breeders themselves. sometimes that is forgotten so we don't see many threads about those issues, i would just like to remind people that that is also the purpose of this section as well.


----------

